# finally posted my pictures



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres the bigger one of my gold fish, hes pretty fat cause i been over feeding them lately, well not me but since i was feeding three times a day and my sister feed them three times a day that i didnt know about they were eatin pretty fat









heres my dirty ass pond, it gets alot of sun though out different parts of the day, but the whole pond is never completely in the sun, so the alage has gottin outta control, plus with my asthma water changes are just to hard to do regularly and i have to try and catch my sister when she has free time to do em. it was more of an experiment really to see if i could pull off a pond were it is on my pattyo and so far it seems to be working. i have a bunch of guppies well established in there now that seem to be multypling










oh yeah i did take pictures of my ten gallon tank with my tetras but the pictures came out way to bad and blurry to even try posting them, maybe next time


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pool pond


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow...Pretty...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That would be one fat feeder









Personally I think that goldfish are a great addition to every pond, especially when they are this fat and big. Nicely done









Edit: spelling


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty cool man..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice goldfish, be careful of that 'green water', it can kill your fish overnight (sucks up oxygen at night).


----------

